# Industrial units??



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone know of any small industrial units to rent? I only need something about the size of 2 double garages to be able to repair motorbikes and paintshop?
Any help appreciated


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

RHODES4712 said:


> Does anyone know of any small industrial units to rent? I only need something about the size of 2 double garages to be able to repair motorbikes and paintshop?
> Any help appreciated


Hi Darren, 
Which area will you be in?

Koloni near Paphos has an industrial estate which I noticed as I came down the motorway.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

i have no idea yet. i have 2 options rent a small apt or 1 bed house as cheap as poss as there's only me the missus and the dog and then get a cheap unit or garage to work out of, or rent a bigger property that i will be able to work from but to find a property with a big enough garage will probably cost a fair bit. where it is really doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RHODES4712 said:


> i have no idea yet. i have 2 options rent a small apt or 1 bed house as cheap as poss as there's only me the missus and the dog and then get a cheap unit or garage to work out of, or rent a bigger property that i will be able to work from but to find a property with a big enough garage will probably cost a fair bit. where it is really doesn't matter that much.


Not many rental apartments allow pets as a rule, although in this current climate as long as the dog is a small one the owners might be persuaded. As for a one bedroom house I dont think they exist.
Also it would be very unlikely that you would be allowed to run the sort of business you are talking about in a rented house so I would think you will need an industrial unit.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Someone near us used a rented 40ft container and put it on land nearby. It was lockable and he could work outside in the shade at the side of it during the summer.

Just a thought.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for that but I don't think that would be of any use as I'd be leaving thousands of pounds worth of tools and garage equipment in it plus I need a power source to run compressors and other equipment.
Thanks for the thought though.


----------

